# Jobsite router table "plus..."



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Impressed and amazed with the router tables pictured here. 

Thought I would share my jobsite rig. It's a K.I.S.S. affair and portable. Weather here changes and is usally wet. I don't usually have a lot of space to spread out when at a jobsite and have to make do. On the jobsite, it has to get packed up every night. At home I hang the table on my garage wall / setup in my driveway.

Pictured are shots of it as router table, jointer, cross-cut table saw, rip-cut table saw, glue up/work table... Not picture was my clamp-on cut table (2x2 latice) overhead router sled jigs and panel saw jigs. I have a few other tool inserts made for the same table (Jig saw, belt sander, etc). Changing tooling usually takes me less that 2 minutes. Lots of rabbet joints, slot and pins to keep things in alignment and to keep it easy.

Funny thing is that I'm thinking about building something else. It serves me well, but you know...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mike,

simple works!


----------



## chowbird (Jun 29, 2010)

Brilliant - you have a gift..


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

K.I.S.S. usually works best.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

I like your side fence! Lol


----------

